# Critique my 3 month White Nubian Buck



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I think he's looking excellent. What do you think?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He is good looking 

Pros:
-Good width between hocks
-Even rump width
-Nice muscling on thighs
-Nice long neck
-Clean throat latch (as far as I can see)
-Neck blends smoothly with withers
-Neck blends smoothly with brisket
-Good brisket (it seems rare to see brisket like that on a Nubian buck!)
-Clean, sharp withers
-Good shoulder assembly
-Front legs placed squarely under shoulder
-Strong front legs
-Good fore cannon bones
-Good fore pasterns
-Short fore pasterns
-Strong chine
-Strong topline
-Long topline
-Good depth in rear barrel
-Good body capacity
-Good depth in heart girth
-Uphill
-Nice rump angle
-Good hindquarter assembly
-Good dairy buck character


Cons:
-Scrotum looks a little split 
-Does appears to toe out a bit in rear
Chest floor could be flatter
-Rump could be longer
-Could have more of an angle to his thighs
-Would like to see a bit more power in hindquarters


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

All in all for a 3 month old he looks pretty good. The biggest thing I see is that his scrotum has more of a split than I would like to see especially at this age. But he looks like a nice guy. It's hard to tell from the picture how much of a split there is but he does have a lot of other nice features.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes the split is unfortunate. I'm thinking that's why I got such a good deal on him. I've read a lot about splits and some people say it's bad and others say it's nothing to worry about. It has improved a lot in the time we've had him. I think once he matures it will hardly be split. Sometimes it doesn't look split at all now so, who knows!


----------

